# New Security Threats Southern Mindanao



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

US Embassy Update Today: Additional Security Threats in Southern Mindanao

The U.S. Embassy wishes to alert U.S. citizens that a series of credible security threats have been identified in southern Mindanao. In particular, the Embassy is aware of threats in several locales in Region 11 (the Davao Region), Region 12 (North and South Cotabato, Sultan Kudarat, and Sarangani), and in Maguindanao. Individuals associated with known extremist and insurgent groups are believed to have been conducting surveillance on a number of public locations in these areas, as possible targets of interest. 

Extremists may elect to use conventional or non-conventional weapons, and target both official and private interests. Examples of such targets include high-profile sporting events, residential areas, business offices, hotels, clubs, restaurants, places of worship, schools, public areas, and other destinations, whether frequented by foreigners or locals.

As a result, the Embassy has placed restrictions on all US government travel to these areas. The Embassy advises all U.S. citizens residing in southern Mindanao to exercise extreme caution and re-evaluate their personal safety situation. The Embassy strongly reiterates its recommendation that U.S. citizens exercise extreme caution when travelling to Mindanao and keep personal safety and security in mind during any stay in Mindanao. For more information on security conditions in Mindanao, please refer to the July 4, 2013, Travel Warning for the Philippines that is posted on our website.

The Embassy wishes to remind you to remain vigilant and maintain an appropriate level of personal security in all circumstances by reviewing your personal safety plans; remaining aware of your surroundings, including local events; and monitoring local news sources for updates. 
-----------------------------------------30------------------------------------------------------
FYI,
pac


----------

